

Extended Civil Commitment of Sex Offenders Is Upheld - noonespecial
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/18/us/politics/18offenders.html

======
noonespecial
_The case of Graydon Comstock was typical. In November 2006, six days before
Mr. Comstock was to have completed a 37-month sentence for receiving child
pornography, Attorney General Alberto R. Gonzales certified that Mr. Comstock
was a sexually dangerous person._

So we can now be held indefinitely for kiddie porn? Careful ordering manga
from japan...

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-
co...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-collector-
jailed-6-months/)

